# No n’hem feta, de confitura, enguany.



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom,

Volia saber més sobre aquesta regla que acabo d'aprendre d'aquest enllaç (que es tracta del usos del pronom _en)_.



> Atenció!: quan el *CD* és un dels pronoms febles *lo, la, los, les,* *en*, i el verb és una forma composta amb el verb *haver*, és recomanable que el participi concordi en gènere i nombre amb el *CD*:
> No n’hem feta, de confitura, enguany.



Potser que no prestava atenció quan hi era a Catalunya, però opino que mai ho he sentit.  També potser em confonc degut a la influència dels meus estudis castellans, on mai concorda el participi amb gènere i nombre a construccions amb haver.

També vull preguntar si és comú sentir-ne sense concordança en gènere i nombre amb el CD.  

Gràcies d'antemà.


----------



## Namarne

panjabigator said:


> També vull preguntar si és comú sentir-ne sense concordança en gènere i nombre amb el CD.


Sí, és molt comú no fer la concordança. No sé què pensaran els companys, però jo diria que si en castellà no es fa mai i en francès es fa sempre, en català es fa de vegades: quan hom hi pensa, o si el parlant està poc contaminat pel castellà. Crec que una persona que parla català habitualment, sobretot si és la seva llegua des de petita, sí que tendeix a fer aquesta concordança. 
(No sé si hi té a veure la geografia, però a la part de la Franja de Ponent d'on és la meva família paterna, jo diria que gairebé no es fa.)

Edit: Pensant-ho bé, em sembla que la concordança es fa molt poc, almenys als meus ambients (família, feina, etc.).


----------



## Evalopca

Potser fer la concordança és més col·loquial? De fet, jo sí que ho sento sovint, però no ho acostumo a fer.


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies.  Aleshores, opineu vosaltres que és una cosa que als aprenents se l'hauria de replicar o potser depèn al dialecte particular.


----------



## Demurral

panjabigator said:


> Gràcies.  Aleshores, (¿)opineu (vosaltres) que és una cosa que als aprenents se l'hauria de replicar  (fixa't molt bé en el _pronom de CD_ "el" que utilitzes. No l'has de posar. Es redundant perquè la seva funció ja la "fa" el _pronom de relatiu_ "que") * que* s' l' hauria de corregir als aprenents o que depèn adel dialecte particular?




Jo crec que s'ha de corregir, però relativament, o si més no, sense ser gaire estricte... Molts parlants no la fan, i segons tinc entès, la no-concordança del participi és normativa (IEC), i es considera "estàndar".

Hi ha moltes qüestions a tenir en compte: depèn del verb (quin tipus de transitiu és (percepció, etc), si és modal, si etc).

Mira't això, Ruaix-concordància de participi.


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies per les correccions!


----------



## chics

Hola, jo sí la faig, la concordança, i penso que als estudiants se'ls ha d'ensenyar, perque desprès puguin escollir ells mateixos en tot cas si prefereixen no fer-la, quan dominin la llengua.

Potser ara estic més influenciada en el meu català pel francès que pel castellà, però recordo molt bé que a classe de francès, a Barcelona, els profes mai no ens van explicar la concordança en francès perque sempre dèien "ho feu com en català i ja està", i cap de nosaltres va tenir dubtes desprès a l'examen.

Els francesos tampoc ho fan sempre, sempre i de vegades alguns s'equivoquen, sobretot quan toca escriure-ho. Alguna vegada m'han comentat que els catalans que parlen francès sempre fan molt bé aquestes concordances i que sempre posen tots els pronoms febles (sobretot el _en_ i el _hi/y_, que mai no falten), més que els francesos mateix. D'altra banda, també altres m'han comentat que en francès posar tants _en_ i _hi_ fa pagès...

Potser és que no ho cuidem tant en la nostra llengua, o que no ens adonem, i que quan cal fer-ho en altres hi posem més atenció?


----------



## Ermin

Hola, bona nit 

Doncs estic d'acord en que a les àrees més castellanitzades de Catalunya es fa servir relativament poc, tot i que continua fent-se servir pels qui, com jo, tots dos pares tenen un català genuí. I malgrat tot reconec que a la meva generació la presència del castellà és tant aclaparadora que sense adonar-nos-en hem començat a no fer-ne ús (sóc d'un barri de Barcelona amb un 75% d'immigració espanyola). 

Tot i així, jo ho continuo utilitzant, i en el subconscient de la majoria de catalans existeix, sinó no diriem aquelles frases com ara "ara sí que l'has feta grossa!!". Sí, efectivament als qui aprenen se'ls hauria d'explicar ja que és la forma més genuïnament catalana. 

M'han agradat molt els comentaris d'en/na Chics. Totalment d'acord. 

Salut i bons aliments


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies a tothom per els vostres suggeriments.  M'han ajudat molt. 

Doncs, es pot dir "han passades moltes coses" en comptes de dir "han passat moltes coses"?  Qual seria típic del parla lleidatà?


----------



## Namarne

panjabigator said:


> Doncs, es pot dir "han passades moltes coses" en comptes de dir "han passat moltes coses"?


No, no es diria així, perquè aquí "moltes coses" fa de subjecte: _han passat moltes coses_. 
La concordança del participi es fa amb l'objecte directe, quan aquest el precedeix: 
_(Ells) han passat les teves coses a una altra secció_. 
_Les teves coses, *les* han *passades* a una altra secció_.


----------



## Ermin

Es veritat no es pot dir "han passades moltes coses", i en canvi sí que seria correcte dir Preg: "Han passat coses?" Resp: "Si que n'han passades". O preg: "Has vist la noia de recepció?", resp: "Si, que l'he vista". 

Gràcies Namarne, coneixia i aplicava intuitivament la regla, però no la coneixia de forma explícita.


----------



## Namarne

Ermin said:


> Es veritat no es pot dir "han passades moltes coses", i en canvi sí que seria correcte dir Preg: "Han passat coses?" Resp: "Si que n'han passades".


Doncs gràcies a tu, perquè amb això sí que m'has deixat descol·locat.  
Quina seria l'explicació gramatical? 
Ho entendria si fos: _Sí que n'han passades (ells), de coses_. 
Però si _coses _és el subjecte...? És veritat que es diu, jo també ho diria així intuïtivament, i no crec que sigui pas incorrecte, però no entenc per què?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Namarne said:


> Doncs gràcies a tu, perquè amb això sí que m'has deixat descol·locat.
> Quina seria l'explicació gramatical?
> Ho entendria si fos: _Sí que n'han passades (ells), de coses_.
> Però si _coses _és el subjecte...? És veritat que es diu, jo també ho diria així intuïtivament, i no crec que sigui pas incorrecte, però no entenc per què?



Sí, que és correcta, la frase sí. La clau és que es pot pronominalitzar un subjecte de verb intransitiu quan aquest està parcialment elidit. És a dir, quan queda algun rastre del subjecte (un quantificador, un determinant), però no el nom en sí. 

(1) Tres nens salten
(2) Quants nens salten?
En salten tres, de nens
(3) Què fan els nens?
Salten
* En salten

A més, hi ha un grup de verbs intransitius que tenen un comportament especial. Són el que s'anomenen els verbs 'inacusatius'. I es caracteritzen pel fet que el seu únic argument (és a dir, el subjecte) es comporta més com un objecte que com un subjecte. "Passar" pertany a aquest grup, com també "arribar". En aquests verbs, el subjecte es comporta més com un objecte de manera que si s'elideix, es pronominalitza amb 'en'

Han arribat vaixells?
Sí que n'han arribat, sí

En canvi, 'saltar' no és inacusatiu

Han saltat nens sobre el castell inflable?
* Sí que n'han saltat, sí


----------



## Namarne

Amb permís de *panjabigator*, t'agraeixo molt l'explicació, *avellanainphilly*. (Caramb si n'hi ha de coses darrere el que diem intuïtivament!)


----------



## avellanainphilly

Namarne said:


> Amb permís de *panjabigator*, t'agraeixo molt l'explicació, *avellanainphilly*. (Caramb si n'hi ha de coses darrere el que diem intuïtivament!)



I tant! És al·lucinant que puguem aprendre tan fàcilment sistemes tan complexos!

Deixeu-me afegir una cosa que potser ajudarà el Panjabigator. Els inacusatius en anglès permeten la construcció amb 'there', mentre que els intransitius no inacusatius no la permeten

- There arrived three young men. 
- *There jumped three young men

Més explicació: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unaccusative_verb


----------



## panjabigator

Wow!  Wonderfully helpful explanations!  I'll process this information and then pump out some questions  

Thank you all of you!


----------



## panjabigator

Hola de nou amics,

Ja torno amb una altra pregunta sobre això.  Estava llegint un altre fil i estic confós. 



> Doncs tinc un dubte sobre la paraula o expressió som-hi:
> L'he sentida milers de vegades i fins i tot l'he utilitzat mes d'un cop.



Perquè es fa concordança amb "sentida" però no amb "utilitzat"?  Es tracta del tipus de verb?  No em sembla que "utilitzar" sigui un verb inacusatiu, però de totes maneres espero a la vostra il.luminació 

PG


----------



## Demurral

Jo diria que és casualitat.

Amb el primer verb, més a prop del referent, es fa la concoradància. Amb el segon, més allunyat d'aquest, és com si ja no "hi fes falta".

Espera a verure què més et diuen!


----------



## Namarne

Jo penso el mateix. O potser per descuit, però no crec que sigui fet per una raó gramatical conscient, almenys jo no sé veure-la.


----------



## ernest_

Jo també crec que és inconscient.
Jo intento fer la concordança de gènere... si hi penso. Molts cops me n'oblido.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Molt observador, Panja!
Com diuen els altres companys, no crec que depengui del verb (en aquest cas, tots dos són transitius). Descriptivament, em sembla que la concordança amb el participi té un estatus de norma variable en català (la frase ens sona bé tant si fem la concordança com si no) i, per això, pots trobar coordinacions com la que ens poses d'exemple.


----------



## panjabigator

Bé, gràcies a tothom per les respostes.  Pensava que potser la distància de dit objecta també importava, però ja veig que no n'hi consistència amb aquesta regla.  Intentaré de fer la concordança però ja sé que em consideraríeu fluix per oblidar-me'n. 

Seria interessant comparar-ho amb els dialectes i saber què dialecte ho fer servir més.  Algú sap si és comú a Catalunya del Nord?

I això de fer pagès em sorprèn molt.  Em podeu dir (o millor, dirigir-me a un altre fil on s'en discuteix) què raons n'hi ha per considerar-ho així?


----------



## Interfecte

Bona tarda Panja,

Estiuejo al costat de la Catalunya Nord i ara mateix no et sabria dir si hi fan aquesta concordança, els pocs que parlen català, encara que crec que sí. 
En tot cas, estic estudiant francès i hi ha una regla gramatical que s'anomena "Accord du participe passé" (aquí tens el fil http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=573268&highlight=accord+du+participe). I la professora, que és catalana, ens ha dit perquè ho entenguem millor que és semblant al català, en què es fa la concordança, o s'hauria de fer. Vull dir que ni que sigui per influència del francès, estic segur que els catalans del nord ho fan servir.
I no crec que faci pagès. De vegades deixem d'utilitzar normes gramaticals o vocabulari català per excessiva influència del castellà, em sembla a mi.


----------



## Esbotzegat

La concordança (en el meu cas particular, i desconec si és generalitzat), en femení singular i plural la faig sempre, però en masculí plural la trobo més forçada, i no pas per problemes sintàctics sinó més aviat perquè és una pronúncia més relaxada: no costa gens de dir "Ja les he tastades", però per dir "Ja els he tastats" potser la llengua se't trava més.

I, efectivament, en el cas del "som-hi" estic d'acord també a dir que deu ser inconscient... Com més lluny tens el referent és més probable que oblidis la concordança.


----------



## panjabigator

Crec que entenc tot això millor ara que han passad més que una dècada de temps!

Estaba llegint una mica sobre el País Valencià i Les Illes Balears, i voldria saber si s'hi fa servir la concordança allà també.


----------



## Penyafort

panjabigator said:


> Estaba llegint una mica sobre el País Valencià i Les Illes Balears, i voldria saber si s'hi fa servir la concordança allà també.



Sí que s'hi fa, tot i patir la mateixa reculada que al Principat.


----------



## Doraemon-

panjabigator said:


> Crec que entenc tot això millor ara que han passad més que una dècada de temps!
> 
> Estaba llegint una mica sobre el País Valencià i Les Illes Balears, i voldria saber si s'hi fa servir la concordança allà també.


Al PV al menys sí, encara es fa, jo diria que una mica més que al Principat, però supose que deu variar entre comarques. A mi no em sona gens bé sense la concordança (per dialecte comarcal, segurament), però és cert que cada vegada se sent menys.


----------

